# Kiwi is Starving?!?!?



## HelloKiwi (Sep 25, 2007)

hello hello, remember my kiwi?









well...she's lost A LOT OF WEIGHT! 
she's a lil over four months and she weighs less than 2lbs. (she weighed 2lbs 3 oz last month)
but now she's under; you can feel her ribs (T_T)
she's been eating natural science diet puppy kibbles and canned food...(she rarely finishes her food)
She did eat a little bit of Natural Balance kibbles AND those lil tube turkey meat...
but ever since we got her boiled chicken, she will not eat anything else but.
i dont think that's enough nutrition...
we have a new vet's appointment for next Saturday...that's a loooong way away.
(i think our vet's too old to know what's happening w/ kiwi)

so until then, what can i do to bulk her up?
i want her to eat and get chunky!!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i think the most important thing is to find a food she likes. massimo was extremely picky, for the LONGEST time i had to feed him nutro natural choice lamb/rice because everything else i tried, he either wouldn't eat or made him extremely ill.

maybe you should try canidae canned puppy food...see if she likes that?

hope your vet can rule out any health issues....


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Until you find out if anything is wrong....if she'll eat chicken - I'd give it to her. She's got to eat something. I hope she's ok - please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## chico (Mar 4, 2007)

I agree, Keep feeding her the chicken until the vet sees her. You could throw in some steamed veggies too. That might interest her and give her some added nutrients she needs.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You might try mixing a little baby food meat with kibble to
get her on the right track again. I wouldn't feed Science Diet
as it's not considered one of the premium foods, especially for
small dogs. She is also probably teething which can cause 
them to not want to eat much at one time. Try feeding her
often or leave food down all the time if you aren't already
doing that.


----------



## HelloKiwi (Sep 25, 2007)

thank you thank you! i will try to feed her as much as i possibly can.
my bf n i are at work during the day so it's difficult for us to feed her lunch.
(i figured we should feed her as many times as we possibly can)

we left her three types of bowls for her.
full of shredded chicken, full of natural balance kibbles, another with natural balance tube turkey meat.

i just wish there was something like a protein bar for dogs to bulk up.
(like the ones for football players to gain weight)

*sigh*...well i guess we wont find out what's wrong w/ her until the vet sees her.
thank you for all ur answers~
i will keep u guys updated and will be feeding kiwi every chance we get.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Luna is very skinny too (the vet has commented on it twice) and they told me that instead of defined feeding times I should just free-feed her or basically provide food all day i.e. a bowl of kibble kept full all the time along with 2 treat meals of canned food or boiled chicken or cooked egg (no spices or oil). 

She is now eating alot more because she can pick at the food all day i.e. she eats small amounts through out the day. 

I reckon that would be a good option for Kiwi, I would also try her on a better food like canidae or royal canin as she may find it tastes better, also you could give her cooked egg i.e. egg scrambled in a pan with no oil or spices/salt (my vet recommended that) along with boiled chicken and boiled rice - could add low salt chicken broth to the water for boiling rice/chicken to make it taste better. 

Luna is still slim (i.e. you can feel her ribs and bones) but she eats quite alot and I am happy with that.

Good luck with the vet visit


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Dakota also had me worried for a time there when she just didn't seem to be putting on any weight, and was quite thin. I free-fed her also - I left kibble down for her while I was at work. I also noticed that after her spay she seemed to start to put on weight - I don't know if that was due to the spay, or just her age.

Good luck!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

You might want to call your Vet's office about picking of some Hill Prescription diets because they make one that is a high calorie and increases appetite! Good luck and keep us up to date with Kiwi's progress!!! :biggrin:


----------

